# Rubber Bands



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Actually, Excalibur started the subject of antireverse, and I responded to him. He said something about rubber bands, and before I knew it, the subject matter went off on a tangent to carts.

Anyway, I did research on how to prevent a spiked rod from jumping into the water.

AMERICAN METHODS
1. Just spike the spinning reel and rod
2. Turn off the antireverse on the spinning reel
3. Use conventional reel with clicker
4. Buy baitfeeder

EUROPEAN METHODS
You should do research there. I am telling you that these carp fishermen take their carp fishing very seriously. 
5. Open bail and use line clip
6. Open bail and use rubber band on rod according to Excalibur's research
7. Open bail and use rubber band on the reel

1. We all use this method. In these cases, we can turn the drag down while spiking, but it becomes a "DRAG" playing with the drag all the time.  
2. Turn off the antireverse. I don't know about that  
3. Some of us refuse to use conventional reels because we are wimps  Otherwise, this is a good idea
4. Some of us already have too many spinning reels and cannot afford to buy baitrunner. Also, baitrunner feature adds weight to the reel, and some argue that is what the conventional reel is for.
5. How the hell do I know where to buy line clips? The ones I see over there meaning Europe seems to cost too much. Also, some of the carp fisherman claims that sometimes the line snaps when a big carp strikes - due to the line being stuck in the line clip 
6. Rubber band on the rod - I could not find any instructions. I will let Excalibur defend himself  
7. Rubber band on the reel is supposed to be a safe substitute for the line clip. "The band acts as a brake if you hit a big fish but the line can be pulled from under it if necessary" as quoted by English carp fishermen. My translation - the rubber bands acts as a temporary drag, and if you get a cow nose ray or a striped bass if you are lucky, the strike will then pull the line away from the rubber band. You can then pick up the rod, takes the rubber band off if it has not fallen off, close the bail and start reeling in rather than jumping into the water to save your rod.

CONCLUSIONS
Use conventional reel if you are manly. Otherwise, use the rubber band on the reel. Now I have a new problem.  I just thought of tabbed rubber bands so that you could pull the tab in order to remove the band from the reel. I hope I can find and buy them. As my wife is always saying, I have weird desires for always wanting to buy hard to find items.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

*Another method*

Some of us live baiters use a release clip zip tied to the rod above the reel. We rotate it around and clip line in to it. The clips are adjustable and just need to be set to hold line. I have even seen guys use a piece of paper in the clip to make a glance at the rod and verify paper in place. Since the bail is open there will be no resistance.

Just another way to make a standard spinning reel a bait runner.

Capt Mike Starrett


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Green Cart said:


> CONCLUSIONS
> Use conventional reel if you are manly....



Is that what we are?  Just thought I was using the best setup possible for the surf..

Sandcrab


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Don't leave me hanging*

Capt Mike Starrett

You gave us a solution, but forgot to tell us where we can find release clip zip


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Gc*

Tab Bands

http://www.cec.com.my/products/tab.htm


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Rubber Bands vs Clip Link*

Orest,

Thank you for the tab band link. I went crazy looking for a link yesterday.

I am beginning to think that I would go the tab band way because (1) I finally found tab band, and (2) I also use rubber bands to hold down the spool line when I stand down to push my Green Cart to my Green Van  

I sent an e-mail to CEC inquiring the price of standard size 18 tab band. They are 1.92 inches in diameter and about 1/3 inch wide. Most of my spinning reel spool diameters are in the 2.38 to 2.94 inches range. Orest, do you want to go halvies?  

I wish Capt Mike would hurry up and tell me where I can find release clip zip before I make up my mind


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Gc*

Sure.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Strike guard or strike indicators..*



Green Cart said:


> I wish Capt Mike would hurry up and tell me where I can find release clip zip before I make up my mind


http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=44515&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Thanks, But ...*

Sandcrab

I don't think the Bass Pro Strike Indicator is what I am looking for because it just indicates a strike, and I don't think it can hold the line in place with the bail arm open. I am looking for a stronger line clip that will hold the line in place while leaving the bail arm open. What I am trying to say is that it looks like the Bass Pro Strike indicator will not prevent the line from going out during the tide pull. However, I will keep your link as a bookmark while investigating.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Gc*

I just back the drag off, until it just hold the sinker in place, on my non-baitfeeder spinning reels.

This way a large fish can take out line, with out pulling my rod into the water.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*See my Disadvantage #1*

Orest,

I do that sometimes, but I did not mention before in my disadvantage #1 that sometimes I tighten my drag all the way before casting a heavy sinker, and sometimes I forget to back off the drag after spiking the rod. That is a good way for the rod to jump into the bay.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Oh ya*

I also tighten the drag down all the way before casting AND then I back it off.

Hopefully I will not forget and lose a combo to my forgetting to reset the drag.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*This Is*

Why You Guys That Suffer From C.r.s. Should Have A 4500b Shamino Baitrunner That Solves All The Guess Work Of The Drag Settings.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Or an Epixor EB-xx... yeah, I know some folks have a problem with Okuma... but I like 'em.

The rubber band idea sounds interesting. After reading this, I remembered using something similar 35 years ago fishing for big cats in south Fla. Used a wide rubber band that was looped around the rod about even with the bail. A loop of line was pulled through and held by the band... and the bail left open.

It's cool if you're watching your reel or have something to get your attention. (Bell?) If not, then the fish just gets to run with your line longer before he then gets your rod.

Might give it a try again sometime on my non baitrunners.

Thanks for resurrecting that old buried memory. 
.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I Am A Florida Native, Too*

BubbaBlue,

I kept forgetting to tell you that I was from Florida. I was born in Winter Haven and grew up in Haines City for avout 9 years before moving to Orlando. Also, as a young man, I lived in Jacksonville. 

Graduated from Gallaudet Univeristy in Washington. D.C. I went back to live in Tampa for one year, but could not find a real job. So I dragged my tail back to Washington, D.C and have been working with the Federal Government for 35 years since.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Green cart
Try this Outrigger release  

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=8242&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Grew up in Pensacola, joined the Army and ended up in MD for the same reason. Better jobs here. 

The catfishing I mention above was at Lake Panasoffkee. Used to be some great fishing down there. Mainly LM and some monster bluegills. For the big cats we fished the outlet that fed Lake Apopka. Night fishing with a fish head. Lots of good memories.

I wonder if it's still a good place to fish? Heard decades ago that it was being taken over by water hyacinths.
.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*But I am fishing from the beach, not a boat*

Oldsalt,

Thank you for the link. but it is for boat use as the term "outrigger" implies


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Outrigger*

Hey GC -- 

Just mount the outrigger on your cart !


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

green an outrigger clip what he was talking about u just turn it side ways and ziptie it to the pole


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Feedback*

Excalibur

Good one there  You gave me a new problem. Now I have to bring chocks with me so I can block the Green Cart from going into the water  

Reelrebel18

Ah! After I considered your comments combing captmikestarrett and old salt, I got you, I think! You are saying that I ziptie the Basspro outrigger release clip to the rod, but after I went back to look at the clip again, I dunno. Basspro does not say how big this clip is and knowing that it is for outrigger, I don't think it is small meaning under 3 inches.

Everyone 

Please see if you can give me a link. I am going nuts trying to find one. What I am visualizing is a small hard rubber clip that can be attached to any rod just above the reel with a line holder. The line holder should be adjustable meaning that the line should be released just in time before snapping and should be gentle meaning that the line would not be accidentally cut.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Gc*

For what Gov't agency do you work for and where in DC?

Am a contractor for the Bureau of Labor Statistics, work in the old post office building next ot Union Station.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Keep your friends close but your enemies (fish) closer..*



Orest said:


> ...This way a large fish can take out line, with out pulling my rod into the water.


My friends son almost lost his rod at AI during the July shark run. We were fishing at 2 AM, set up all the rods with bunker heads, and proceeded to relax and chew the fat. We no sooner sat down when his father yelled "Your rod - your rod!" after it was yanked out of the stake. By the time the kid got up, ran down to the waters edge, his rod was 10' out and moving fast. He waded out and managed to get his hand on the butt section and finally grabbed it! He ended up losing the shark when it bit through the 150 lb wire leader. Bottom line is that this kid was sitting right next to his rod and still almost lost it. When the big boys are in town, stay close...

Sandcrab


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*GC this might work*

http://www.scotty.com/power_grip.htm

You could attach the leader to your rod tube, I wrote an email to the company, asking about using it for your purpose, but haven't heard back yet.

Then I was thinking, just attach the mono leader to your rod tube and then put the line between the padded grips. Just don't know how pressure they exert to hold the line and sinker in place with the current movement and surf.

Worth a try.


Where to buy in MD:

Annapolis alltackle.com , 7 Romar Dr, 21403, 888-810-7283 
Hanover Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World, 7000 Arundel Mills Circle, 21076, 410-689-2500


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I think am going to try one*

You could always put an addition 'O' ring band around jaws if the clip will not hold the line during heavy surf.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*No solution so far*

Orest,

Thank you for the Scotty link. I have seen it before, but it did not appeal to me. I bookmarked it just in case.

I still have not heard from CEC regarding tab bands.

Nothing is simple. I probably wind up using Office Depot rubber bands.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Just this info from the company*

I asked them how much pressure it applies.

I have some stats here for you...they are confusing but stay with me! I will give two sets of three numbers (in pounds) each for each lb test line. The first set of three is with the tension adjuster in, the second set is with the tension adjuster out. The three numbers in each set represent whether the line is placed in the front, middle or back of the pads, in that order. 

With 15 lb test line, tension adjuster in, 3, 9, 10.5. Tension adjuster out, 7.5, 11.5, 12. 
With 25 lb test line, tension adjuster in, 4, 12.5, 14.5. Tension adjuster out, 6, 16, 17.

These numbers are not necessarily definitive, but will give you a rough idea of what is happening. It is really hard to accurately measure this and so we only use these numbers to give you an estimation. Truth is that you will probably have to experiment a little to get it right


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

*Found it.*

check this out

http://www.boatersworld.com/webapp/...=789813&bct=t249085;c10021525;c342001;c481943

I bought mine at BoatersWorld. 

Capt Mike Starrett


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Finally*

Capt Mike

Thank you very, very much for the link   

Attention All Others

Capt Mike's link is the only link that I will stamp my Green Cart approval. Thank you for trying. I am open to better suggestions  

Rubber Band

Now I will have to find the time zone before making a phone call to CEC in Malaysia regarding the tab band. No, don't give me time zone links  I am a big boy. I can figure that out.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Its Shimano baitrunners , 3500 and 4500's, all way around for me. Pretty much fool proof except when I forget to open the bait runner drag after casting.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

> Use conventional reel if you are manly.
> 
> Is that what we are?  Just thought I was using the best setup possible for the surf..


If "manly" means you enjoy routine blowups, then sure.  Using a conventional is more about impressing other fishermen than catching more fish.

*ducks*

Use baitrunner-style reels, otherwise, just set the rod out, spike it, then back off the drag until it gives line, then tighten up two or three clicks. Keep it simple.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

*Manly yes but*

Two major atvantages to being manly are casts further and no twisted line. Wait one more is free spooling with clicker on. And one more can use heavy shock lines on thin running lines. Wait a minute one more is less moving parts and better gears for winching. Hmm winching....... Perhaps it has a duel meaning..

Capt Mike Starrett


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Rubber Band Price Quotation*

I finally got a tab band quotation from Central Elastic Corporation in Malaysia who quoted 100 kg US$5.80/kg with production to take 3 weeks after receipt of my wire order. At first, I was going to ask them how many rubber bands there were in 1 kg, but after I looked a little closer at the quotation, I realized that 100 kg was 220 lbs costing $580. Orest, do you still want to share halfies with me? 

I think I will just stick to large rubber bands and tie a figure 8 knot at one end to make a tab rubber band  

By the way, I went to Boaters World in Glen Burnie to buy Du-Bro Drop Back Releases only to find out that I would have to order online. They ordered online for me, and I will let you know later after I evaluate them. I have a hunch that I would prefer handmade tab bands


----------

